# factory oil grade



## sycocar90 (Apr 23, 2016)

want to do my first oil change soon, just curious about exactly what oil grade comes in the 2015 gti from the factory?


----------



## Zenith451 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Oil grades*

Driver,

Best thing to do is check your owners manual, failing that inquire at a stealership.


----------



## emspilot (Dec 7, 2006)

sycocar90 said:


> want to do my first oil change soon, just curious about exactly what oil grade comes in the 2015 gti from the factory?


IIRC, the factory fill on the GTI is 5W-40, Castrol.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Do a used oil analysis 

That will give you an indication of the weight oil from the factory

The ones I have seen so far point to 5w30 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## draper (Oct 22, 2016)

sycocar90 said:


> want to do my first oil change soon, just curious about exactly what oil grade comes in the 2015 gti from the factory?


Castrol EDGE 0W-30


----------

